# Piston Resizer -- anybody tried it?



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

*Sleeve Resizer -- anybody tried it?*

OK all you cheap nitro guys. Time to listen up and take a look at this new item I have found on ebay. I have heard and tried piston punching (i.e flat center punching the backside fo the piston of a worn piston and sleeve). It works although I never did a before and after compression check. 

Here is new one I haven't seen before. It is a sleeve resizer. Perhaps this comes under the category of too good to be true, but for $20 it might be worth a look see and try. Has anybody tried it and made a comparison before and after using a real data such as a compression gaugee?

Go here for the details:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5933378625&fromMakeTrack=true


----------

